# Check out my new sig



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Like it ?


----------



## Ace70 (Jan 9, 2011)

That's pretty damn cool. Great shot.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Look good bud but the Text is a little to dark try adding a outline to the Text (His Name)


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

added a small outline with a LOW opacity so its barely visable but still helps the name a bit, thanks.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Looks good bud!


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

Good, could of been better without text. His face could do with less blur but, it's still amasing work.


----------

